# Photoshop CS (8) Fehlernummer: 0x80040705



## Martinator (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

habe ein großes Problem. Ich habe Photoshop CS ( 8 ) als Vollversion käuflich erworben und mich registriert. Aber beim Installieren auf einen meiner Hauptrechner kommt diese Fehlermeldung: 

*Unbehandelte Ausnahme 

Fehlernummer: 0x80040705 
Beschreibung: Stringzugriff außerhalb der Grenzen 

Setup wird jetzt beendet. *

Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Problem? Google und div. Suchmaschinen haben zwar das Problem gefunden, aber nicht die Lösung! 

Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp! 

P.S.: Die PS CS Version ist in deutsch und offiziell! Der Rechner, auf dem ich das installiert haben möchte, ist ein AMD XP 2600, 1 GB RAM, 120 GB HD usw. Also keine lahme Kiste! Auf anderen, langsameren Rechnern läuft die Version CS astrein. Will aber den PC nicht neu installieren. 

Andere Versionen wie 7.01 oder davor die 6er laufen perfekt. Habe es schon mit oder ohne ihnen versucht :-/ 

Mein Betriebssystem: WIN XP Prof. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch einen Rechner habe, der ebenfalls das selbe Betriebssystem drauf hat. Und dort funktioniert PS CS einwandfrei!

Liebe Grüße und danke im voraus,

Martin

P.S.: Ich hoffe, dass ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin, da mir bisher leider niemand helfen konnte...


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Januar 2004)

Du schreibst gar nicht was die Hotline zu der Sache sagt. Mir wurde dort immer sehr schnell und kompetent weitergeholfen.

Alex


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Communitiy,

Tja - vielleicht ist es Dir ja entgangen aber Du hast unbewusst schon 
die Lösung Deines Problems gefunden  - Denn wenn die selbe 
Photoshop CS Version die Du versuchst auf Deinem Hauptrechner
zu installieren auf anderen PC´s mit gleichem Betriebssystem einwand-
frei funktioniert so liegt der Fehler ganz bestimmt nicht in der Software
von Adobe sondern vielmehr irgendwo innerhalb Deines Systems...

Diesen Fehler nun genau zu lokalisieren ist meines Erachtens ein
aussichtsloses Unterfangen und Du wirst um eine Neuinstallation
wohl nicht herumkommen... 

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos007

N.S.: Der Adobe Support freut sich bestimmt auf Deinen Anruf und
vielleicht können die Dir sogar einen Lösungsweg aufzeigen, in diesem
Fall würde es uns sehr freuen, wenn Du Deine Adobesupportlösung
noch einmal bei uns veröffentlichen würdest.


----------



## Martinator (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alexandergross _
> *Du schreibst gar nicht was die Hotline zu der Sache sagt. Mir wurde dort immer sehr schnell und kompetent weitergeholfen.
> 
> Alex *



Hab noch nicht angerufen. Werd ich wohl machen müssen. Am Montag dann, falls sich keine zufriedenstellende Lösung anbieten sollte. Vermutlich wird ein Anruf sich nicht vermeiden lassen. Oder eben eine Neuinstallation. Leider ist dieses mit vielen Komplikationen verbunden, da ich x 1000 Mails dort drauf habe, die sich immer so schwierig sichern lassen, da viele einen 10 MB-Anhang haben.

Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## Martinator (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Communitiy,
> 
> Tja - vielleicht ist es Dir ja entgangen aber Du hast unbewusst schon
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Willkommensheissungen 

Klar, könnte sein, dass sich irgendwo in meinem System ein dusseliger Fehler eingeschlichen hat, der ausgerechnet nicht mit PS CS harmoniert. Am Montag werde ich bei Adobe mal anrufen. Vielleicht wiesen die ja, um was es sich handelt, oder mit was PS kollidiert. Werde, sobald ich weiss was es ist, hier Bericht erstatten 

Naja, mit der Neuinstallation ist es so eine Sache. Habe, wie oben erwähnt, habe ich x 1000 Mails auf dem System, die ich irgendwie sichern müsste. Aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und Lust dazu :-/ Mal sehen, was sich noch so ergibt!

Jedenfalls schon mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe. Vielleicht fällt ja noch "der Stein der Weisen" 


Grüße,

Martin


----------



## knulp (1. Februar 2004)

Wenn die Mails wichtig sind, könnte ein Datensicherung sowieso nicht schaden,  oder?


----------



## Martinator (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von knulp _
> *Wenn die Mails wichtig sind, könnte ein Datensicherung sowieso nicht schaden,  oder?  *



Datensicherungen werden eh durchgeführt. Norton Ghost machts möglich. Aber die Mails dann zu separieren, ist relativ komplex. Auf diese glorreiche Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen. Besser wäre ein themenorientierter Tipp. Oder?

Ausserdem befinden sich diverse andere Programme auf dem PC, die dann wieder zum Laufen gebracht werden müssten. Betone: Keine Raubkopien!


----------



## donnatec (3. Februar 2004)

*0x80040705 Fehler*

hatte das gleiche Problem
nach viel suchen hab ich irendwo gelesen:
mit Norton systemworks Systemdateien reparieren lassen
und siehe da die Installation lief perfekt und mein PC läuft auch wieder besser.

 viel Spaß am Programm


----------



## Martinator (3. Februar 2004)

*Norton Systemworks*

Besten Dank für den Tipp. Konnte heute bei Ebay das Programm Norton Systemworks 2004 für 40 Euro käuflich erwerben 

Werde es damit mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht habe ich die Möglichkeit, das Proggie gleich abzuholen, da der Händler in meiner Nähe wohnt.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich dann Bericht erstatten. Wenn das auch nicht geht, Format c:/

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Martinator (9. Februar 2004)

*Fehlermeldung*

Hallo,

hier des Rätsels Lösung: NORTON SYSTEM WORKS!

Drüberlaufen lassen, und der Fehler verschwindet!

Endlich! 

Gruß

Martinator

P.S.: Danke nochmals für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Geork (30. April 2004)

*Ausnahmefehler 0x8000*

hi,
mich hat der fehler auch erwischt. habe eben das norton system works 2004 bündel bestellt. 
welches der darin enthaltene programme hat bei dir gewirkt? was hast du denn da konkret gemacht.

thankx und cu

geork


----------



## Martinator (1. Mai 2004)

*Norton System Works*

Hi.

Das erklärt sich alles von alleine. Mach einfach einen kompletten Checkup. Wirste schon selbst drauf kommen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## europanorama (30. August 2004)

*reparatur mit norton system works*

welches programm kann man ab cd laufen lassen um diesen fehler zu beseitigen.
NB: norton diskdoctor lasst sich ab diskette starten, welche bei antivirus als rettungsdisketten-satz erstellt werden können. auch auf anderen rechnern, wo kein nsw installiert ist.


----------



## ChaosRind (15. November 2004)

Hallo!

 Nicht ganz uninteressant dürfte meine Erfahrung von heute sein: Der Fehler lässt sich innerhalb weniger Minuten auch mit der kostenlosen Trial-Version der Tuneup-Utilities beheben.

 Viel Spaß beim Geld sparen und noch mehr Spaß mit Photoshop!

 Sven


----------



## skape (28. Januar 2005)

kannst du pls den download-link von der trial-version posten ?
herr google will mir grad nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## ChaosRind (28. Januar 2005)

skape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst du pls den download-link von der trial-version posten ?
> herr google will mir grad nicht weiterhelfen...


 
 Oh, versuch es einfach unter http://www.tuneup.de.
 Gleich auf der Startseite gibt es den Link zur kostenlosen Demoversion.

 Allen, wenn auch etwas verspätet, ein gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## skape (28. Januar 2005)

danke für die schnelle antwort  
meld mich morgen mal ob es geklappt hat ^^


----------



## da_Dj (28. Januar 2005)

Der Thread hat so schoen geruht


----------



## skape (30. Januar 2005)

yeeaaah hat alles super geklappt mit der TrialVersion von TuneUp Utilities 2004 

danke nochmal für den tip..  und jetzt heißts CiaoCiao PaintShop Pro,
Welcome Photoshop CS


----------



## bob warner (21. Februar 2007)

skape hat gesagt.:


> yeeaaah hat alles super geklappt mit der TrialVersion von TuneUp Utilities 2004
> danke nochmal für den tip..  und jetzt heißts CiaoCiao PaintShop Pro,
> Welcome Photoshop CS


könntest du bitte kurz erkäutern welche funktionen du angewendet hast? versuche grade selbes problem mit der aktuellen tuneup testversion zu beheben...


----------

